# 3 of my Favorite Detroit Beer Blobs. 1870's.



## hemihampton (Jan 26, 2021)

3 of my Favorites, Some of these could date back to 1870's & definately 1880's. LEON.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 27, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> 3 of my Favorites, Some of these could date back to 1870's & definately 1880's. LEON.View attachment 217852


Quite nice love the color very nice bottles


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 27, 2021)

The first one, the super Rare Darmstaetter & Bros from Detroit has a nice light yellow Amber Color. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 27, 2021)

Another rare 1870's. Duncan's Central.


----------

